# Trilhados - Riding the Stairs of Lisbon - Portugal



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

This was a short ride on Sunday morning in Lisbon.

I hope you like it :thumbsup:


----------



## LuMach (Jun 3, 2008)

Great vid, man. I lol'ed at minute 2:25


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

He was trying to clip in, and the big ring touch the stair and he make some big move  

Good for him, if not it was a big crash.


----------

